# Air Deval: Gov’s riding high -- on your dime -- in statie chopper



## kwflatbed (Dec 29, 2004)

*Air Deval: Gov's riding high -- on your dime -- in statie chopper*

By *Dave Wedge*

Throwing caution to the political wind, Gov. Deval Patrick is hopping state police helicopters for beat-the-traffic trips, and aides say he'll keep using the taxpayer-funded chopper chauffeur despite his predecessor Jane Swift's public slapdown for similar flights.


----------



## SOT (Jul 30, 2004)

Wow two weeks and he flew out to the Berkshires already...that's crazy!


----------



## GuyS (Dec 31, 2006)

Alot of balls using it for joy rides, especially after the way he's been shitting on SP.


----------



## justanotherparatrooper (Aug 27, 2006)

Id love to see the pilot do some evasive manuvers with that dink in it!...he'd come out looking like michel jackson


----------



## a little to the right (Oct 30, 2006)

The hypocracy is starting early!!!


----------



## k9sheriff (Dec 15, 2003)

I didn't even got a ride yet!That's not right!


----------



## PBC FL Cop (Oct 22, 2003)

Hopefully he tell the troopers flying him around how hard he fought to help out the man who gunned down a Florida State Trooper!!


----------



## kwflatbed (Dec 29, 2004)

*It's my chopper and I'll fly if I want to!*

By *Dave Wedge*

Gov. Deval Patrick angrily defended his use of a state police helicopter yesterday, vowing to continue taking the taxpayer-funded sky shuttle whenever he sees fit.

» *Carr:* Air Deval's take on using (or abusing) job perks? Just do it


----------



## dcs2244 (Jan 29, 2004)

The difference here is that he's a democrat (marxist) and a member of a federally recognized victim's group. Jane was also a member of a federally recognized victims group, but she was a republican (well, RINO...marxist).

Democrat: do-no-wrong.

Republican: always-wrong.

Just the way it is here...what do you want when the republicans only hold 13% of elected offices?

In any event, no doubt that Deeval's an environmentalist...it's just that as a member of the democrat power elite, he's exempt: the laws are only for you little people in "fly-over" country.


----------



## Duff112 (Apr 14, 2006)

Ya and how about when State/locals actually NEED Air Wing support for collaring a suspect or worse, a missing child. Does the Gov actually become the second observer.... Ya Right!!! I can just here it now 

"Drop me off in Milton, Boys"

Really pisses me off!!


----------



## Guest (Feb 14, 2007)

I was one of the very few who didn't vote for this scumbag and I didn't vote for him 'cause I knew he'd be a hypocrite, like all the other bleeding-heart, rich Democrats I know.

The only good thing I see with him so brazenly crapping on the taxpayers with behavior like this -- so early in his tenure -- is that by the time four years roll by he'll piss off everyone else in Massachusetts, too, so he won't get re-elected.


----------



## justanotherparatrooper (Aug 27, 2006)

Jeepy said:


> I was one of the very few who didn't vote for this scumbag and I didn't vote for him 'cause I knew he'd be a hypocrite, like all the other bleeding-heart, rich Democrats I know.
> 
> The only good thing I see with him so brazenly crapping on the taxpayers with behavior like this -- so early in his tenure -- is that by the time four years roll by he'll piss off everyone else in Massachusetts, too, so he won't get re-elected.


 Yeah right Mass wouldnt be stupid enough to keep reelecting.....never mind


----------



## Guest (Feb 15, 2007)

I found a very neat site that is keeping an eye on *De-value Patrick* for us:

http://www.devalpatrickwatch.com/index.php


----------



## SinePari (Aug 15, 2004)

This article is nothing more than tabloid trash to inflame the numb voters of the Commonwealth. I'm no supporter for Patrick and if people really look in the dreadful waste of taxpayers dollars that were initially cut by Romney, just to be reinstated by Patrick, a $600 whirly-bird ride is pale in comparison to the millions already out the window.

Patrick is a direct reflection of the inbred hack-o-rama known as the state legislature that has had a stranglehold on the brains of citizens for the last few decades. If a quick jaunt out to the 413 via state aircraft exposes his true colors to more voters, maybe in four years we will cleanse the state of theses socialists.


----------



## justanotherparatrooper (Aug 27, 2006)

lol, come on Sine....let it all out, dont hold back!:mrgreen:


----------



## CJIS (Mar 12, 2005)

I hate Deval just as much as 90% of the other members on this site but didn't Jane Swift fly in a Statie Chopper for awhile too?


----------



## CJIS (Mar 12, 2005)

People should be outraged by this stuff but sadly many people do not seem to give a crap.


----------



## dcs2244 (Jan 29, 2004)

They'd give a crap if it was Healey or Romney...they'd be described as "blue bloods"...etc.

Stoopid lemmings!


----------



## Mr.90/24 (Aug 5, 2004)

Duff112..couldn't have said it better brother...stay safe!


----------



## futureMSP (Jul 1, 2002)

Deval doesn't seem to have any problems spending the State's money. I looked up his wife on the Ropes & Gray website. Wait till contract time comes around, she is a partner in the Labor and Employment Department. One of her specialties, as noted, is assisting EMPLOYERS in negotiating and administering collective bargaining agreements. Just wait, contract time comes around, Deval the hero will hire her as lead negotiator or simply a consultant, pay her $250k for her troubles, and she and the hero will try to screw everybody that is under a contract in the State.

May not happen in any negotiations now ongoing but I think the next round will have this problem. The State has to cut costs or there will be no Ferrari for a summer car, he does have priorities.


----------

